# Transmisor de FM Dudas circuito y funcionamiento



## moises95 (Ago 23, 2011)

He visto en el foro un pequeño transmisor de fm







https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/transmisor-fm/transmisor-fm.gif

Pero tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre  el circuito y sobre el funcionamiento.

Las del circuito:

El componente C3 ¿que es un potenciometro? ¿Que se llama potenciometro timmer? ¿Como se conecta?

El componente L ¿Que es? Parece una bobina. y en mitad de la bobina una antena conectada ¿no?

¿La antena puede ser un simple alambre?

Dudas de funcionamiento:

Para poder oir el transmisor FM ¿tengo que sintonizar en una radio fm la frecuencia con la que este trabajando el emisor?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola user300 Como estas? ,C3 es un trimmer ,es decir un condensador variable de 3 a 15 Pf ,puede tener dos terminales caso de los trimmers murata o similares o tres terminales y el central es una pata del condensador y las otras dos son comunes entre si ,el condensador va en paralelo con la bobina L y forman un tanque LC, L es una bobina de 3 espiras ,con derivacion central,la antena puede se un alambre de unos 70 Cmt,y efectivamente tenes que sintonizar el receptor en la fcia en la que transmite el Tx.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 24, 2011)

El condensador variable es que se le puede cambiar el valor ¿no? Pero ¿no es mejor poner un condensador normal directamente?

Para pedir al bobina esa, ¿le digo que me den una bobina de 3 espiras o hay que decir algun nombre en especial para esa bobina? ¿Que tiene 3 conexiones la bobina?

Si el transmisor emite por una frecuencia ya en uso, ¿Que puede ocurrir, que se oiga mal, no se oiga o funcionaria bien?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 25, 2011)

Hola user300,la funcion del condensador es desplazar la fcia del oscilador dentro del rango ,para el que fue diseñado ,en este caso de 88,a 108 Mhz,se podria poner un condensador fijo ,pero necesitarias un frecuencimetro,para saber por donde esta oscilando,con respecto a la bobina se fabrica con alambre de cobre ,preferentemente color plata ,se puede usar alambre de alpaca que se compra en casas de artesañias,de un diametro de 0,8mm y se bobina sobre una forma de 6 a 8 mm,tres vueltas ,separadas entre si 1mm ,con eso deberia estar en el rango. A,la derivacion,es un cable soldado en la mitad de la bobina ,de este punto sale la antena.

Digamos que si el transmisor emite en la misma fcia que una estacion comercial,va a tener muy corto alcance,ya que los 10 o 50 mw que irradia ,nunca ,pueden competir con estaciones ,que emiten con varios Kw,en este caso es util el condensador variable ,ya que girandolo ,podemos ubicar un punto en el dial que este vacio.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> con respecto a la bobina se fabrica con alambre de cobre ,preferentemente color plata ,se puede usar alambre de alpaca que se compra en casas de artesañias,de un diametro de 0,8mm y se bobina sobre una forma de 6 a 8 mm,tres vueltas ,separadas entre si 1mm ,con eso deberia estar en el rango. A,la derivacion,es un cable soldado en la mitad de la bobina ,de este punto sale la antena.



Entonces un alambre de cobre dandole 3 vueltas pero ¿Por donde le doy vueltas? ¿Una ferrita?

Y el receptor, si construllo un receptor de Fm cuanta distancia podria separar el receptor del transmisor?


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 14, 2011)

El componente C3 ¿que es un potenciometro? R: No

 ¿Que se llama potenciometro timmer? R: Capacitor variable

¿Como se conecta?  Igual que un capacitor normal por que solo tiene 2 patitas

El componente L ¿Que es? Parece una bobina   R: Si es una bobina

. y en mitad de la bobina una antena conectada ¿no?   R: Si asi es

¿La antena puede ser un simple alambre? R: Si,pero no lo deve tocar nada y deve ser lo suficiente mente grande.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 15, 2011)

¿La bobina de cuantas vueltas es? No pone nada

¿Y este transmisor de fm, cuantos metros puede mandar? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisorafm.htm


----------



## retrofit (Oct 16, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿La bobina de cuantas vueltas es? No pone nada
> 
> ¿Y este transmisor de fm, cuantos metros puede mandar? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisorafm.htm



 En el enlace anterior hay una errata....


_Si después de hacer esto, no se consigue sintonizar el transmisor, se puede ajustar la bobina que conforma el circuito oscilador *juntando sus espiras para elevar la frecuencia, o separando las mismas si lo que se desea es reducirla un poco.*_ 
Es justo lo contrario, *si juntamos espiras bajamos de frecuencia y  si las separamos aumentamos la fracuencia*.

En cuanto a tus preguntas. Una bobina para este tipo de circuitos realizalá de la siguiente manera...
Hilo esmaltado de 1mm.
6 espiras con un diámetro interno de 4mm.
Longitud de la bobina 7 u 8 mm
De momento olvídate de la toma para la antena, cuando te funcione ya habrá oportunidad de ponerle una.
¿El alcance de este circuito? bueno eso lo tendrás que descubrir tu mismo
Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 16, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> En el enlace anterior hay una errata....
> 
> 
> _Si después de hacer esto, no se consigue sintonizar el transmisor, se puede ajustar la bobina que conforma el circuito oscilador *juntando sus espiras para elevar la frecuencia, o separando las mismas si lo que se desea es reducirla un poco.*_
> Es justo lo contrario, *si juntamos espiras bajamos de frecuencia y  si las separamos aumentamos la fracuencia*.



Entonces si no lo sintonizo tendré que tocar la bobina y el conensador para ponerlo en el rango fm ¿no?



> En cuanto a tus preguntas. Una bobina para este tipo de circuitos realizalá de la siguiente manera...
> Hilo esmaltado de 1mm.
> 6 espiras con un diámetro interno de 4mm.
> Longitud de la bobina 7 u 8 mm
> ...




Entonces sin antena cojera muy pocos metros, tendria que ponerlo cerca del receptor ¿No?

¿LLeva disipador el transistor?
¿El trimmer da igual el que sea no?


----------



## moises95 (Oct 22, 2011)

No hay manera de sintonizarlo, he probado a ajustar bobina, trimmer, pero no consigo cojer su frecuencia. ¿El tranmisor solo emite en FM?


----------



## Basalto (Oct 24, 2011)

¿Estarás montandolo en una protoboard?


----------



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2011)

Basalto dijo:


> ¿Estarás montandolo en una protoboard?



Sobre un trozo de madera y a cables. No le veo mucha diferencia ¿O si que la hay?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 24, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Sobre un trozo de madera y a cables. No le veo mucha diferencia ¿O si que la hay?


Por supuesto que la hay ,en los montages en vhf ,se deben evitar los terminales largos,las patitas de los componenetes deben ser lo mas cortas que se pueda,con respecto a usar una madera para este tipo de montages ,definitivamente no sirve ,ya que en funcion de la humedad ambiente ,la madera afecta el funcinamiento del circuito.,y una ultima aclaracion ,este tipo de bobinas se denominan ,bobinas al aire,es decir que se autosoportan, o en su defecto se debe usar un nucleo que no afecte su inductancia ,por ej un cilindro de plastico.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 24, 2011)

Una imagen vale más de 1000 palabras, dicen...


----------



## Basalto (Oct 25, 2011)

Como dice elgriego, haz el circuito con una placa evitando los angulos de 90º en las pistas. Eso es normal que no te funcione, el circuito es muy sensible, como cambies algún valor o incluso por la  temperatura te puede dejar de oscilar. Un saludo


----------



## Robo (Oct 25, 2011)

nunca le he podido pegar a esto de radiofrecuencia :S, tengo otra pregunta. el rago de frecuencias de este circuito, aparte de incluir el rango comercial, en que frecuencias podria emitir tambien?, hace años hice 3 de estos y no encontre la frecuencia de ninguno u.u


----------



## elgriego (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola Robo,con respecto a tu pregunta,te dire que todo depende del transistor que utilices en el oscilador y de los valores de L y C,variando estos se puede llegar a mas de 500mhz,por supuesto que cuanto mas alta sea la fcia ,mas inestable y critico se vuelve el circuito,pero estimo que con los valores que figuran y variando un poco el tamaño de la bobina se puede llegar a los 200 Mhz.

Saludos


----------



## xXCponceXx (Sep 5, 2012)

yo lo construí en una protoboard sin resultado, así que decidí hacer en una placa de circuito impreso, la hice en el pcb wizard, la meti al cloruro o clorato o lo que sea, luego monte los componentes, la bobina la llevo cambiando como 20 veces intente desde 6 espras hasta 2 con ese cable que se usa para hacer los puentes que tiene un solo filamento de aprox 0.5mm  y llevo 2 semanas tratando de hacerlo funcionar, alguien puede ayudarme¿? otra duda el condensador c5 es electrolitico, la polaridad la pongo positivo al positivo y negativo al negativo?¿ y que tension de trabajo usa¿? 
















 y tambien por aqui para que otros que tengan dudas lo logren construir


----------



## moises95 (Sep 6, 2012)

xXCponceXx dijo:


> yo lo construí en una protoboard sin resultado, así que decidí hacer en una placa de circuito impreso, la hice en el pcb wizard, la meti al cloruro o clorato o lo que sea, luego monte los componentes, la bobina la llevo cambiando como 20 veces intente desde 6 espras hasta 2 con ese cable que se usa para hacer los puentes que tiene un solo filamento de aprox 0.5mm  y llevo 2 semanas tratando de hacerlo funcionar, alguien puede ayudarme¿? otra duda el condensador c5 es electrolitico, la polaridad la pongo positivo al positivo y negativo al negativo?¿ y que tension de trabajo usa¿? avisenme por MP y tambien por aqui para que otros que tengan dudas lo logren construir



Yo la bobina la hice con hilo esmaltado, ami no me funcionó y cambie varias veces la bobina, pero seguramente eso de hacerlo en una placa de madera y a cablecitos... 

El condensador c5 no es eslectrolitico, es un condensador no poralizado, así que da igual como lo conectes. Lo has pedido no poralizado ¿no? Todos los que aparecen en el esquema de arriba son no poralizados (http://www.electronicaestudio.com/simbologia.htm)

Usa 3V, en el equema donde pone "B1 3V" es la alimentación. B1 creo que es Bateria 1 y 3V es la tension en voltios de esa batería, fuente o lo que pongas.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 6, 2012)

Si C5 se usa polarizado o no, nada importa al funcionamiento del TX.

Si lo colocan no polarizado, se pone sin cuidado de orientación. Si polarizado se debe conectar respetando la polaridad de la batería.

El problema puede residir en la polarización del transistor. Les sugiero cambien R2 por un potenciómetro de 10 KΩ, preferiblemente multivueltas. Ajústenlo al centro de recorrido, aprox. 5 kΩ y prueben a variar a menos o más, hasta que funcione. Luego midan la R del pot y sustituyan.

Suerte:


----------



## antoniojsq (Jun 30, 2014)

una pregunta. que funcion especifica cumple el C4 en el circuito..

que funcion en especicfica cumple el C4 en el circuito seria de mucha ayuda tu respuesta,,


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2014)

antoniojsq dijo:


> una pregunta. que funcion especifica cumple el C4 en el circuito..
> 
> que funcion en especicfica cumple el C4 en el circuito seria de mucha ayuda tu respuesta,,



Hola...Re-alimentar el transistor para que oscile.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## antoniojsq (Jun 30, 2014)

y por que  ese valor no podria colocar un valor mas grande o mas chico.. de que dependeria eso..


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 1, 2014)

antoniojsq dijo:


> y por que  ese valor no podria colocar un valor mas grande o mas chico.. de que dependeria eso..



El valor se calcula como todo en electrónica...en ese caso depende de la frecuencia a re-alimentar, la ganacia del transistor a dicha frecuencia, etc.
Con valores mucho mas bajos corres el riesgo que no oscile por que no alcance la re-alimentación  y con valores mas altos que se detenga la oscilación por la carga que presenta a la salida donde se toma la muestra de la señal a re-alimentar.

Ric.


----------

